# Five Ten shoes question...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Guys, 

I'm finding that I'm not riding clipped on techy climbs or techy descents.

So, I'm questioning myself if I'm a candidate for flats. I'd miss the stiffness of the insole, though.

How stiff are 5.10's... I understand the sole is sticky as hot chewing gum. But I haven't seen any feedback on midsole stiffness. Do they pedal nicely as in when you push on the pedals you don't feel the edges of the platform (like on a clipless shoes).

My Shimanos are not that stiff for a clipless shoes, btw. They're not exactly an XC pedal.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They are stiff and stick like glue


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Thanks, Tacu!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No problem, I love my 5.10s


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> No problem, I love my 5.10s


Thanks, I saw a post where you mention you had the Impact 2... cool shoe.

I hope to meet you soon to take a look at them in person... oh, and your bike! :thumbsup:

If I go for them, it'd be for when the rain season is over. I can't imagine walking some sloppy sections at Chiluca with the 5.10's for the same reasons you wouldn't run semi-slicks.

BTW... No DH Maxxis at Transivision. Heck, not even 2.35" ones. I'm pissed about it.

Arivas, if you read this... They have Maxxis Larsens, Crossmarks, Rancheros and High Rollers in 2.10". Fancy versions. A few Specialized Fast Track, some Rampage 2.1" Tubeless, Geax Lobo Loco 2.35". There are some Hutcy Python and Scorpion.

On the cheapo versions, there are some Resolutions 2.2", Enduro 2.2", Tiogas Factory, Geax Sturdy, Lobo Loco, Lobo Mas Loco. Maxxis Mobster 2.35". A few others...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No, I have the Impact One, but High Tops. Actually they don't only stick to the pedals, but they are great for off road walking/climbing and rock climbing.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Respondiendo inquietud de Warp*

Hola Warp y amigos del pedal:

Cuando escribiste este post, acababa de recibir mis 5-10 modelo basic, y pense en responder inmediatamente, pero no quise emitir un juicio u opinion sin haber probado exhaustivamente el producto. Asi que decidí esperar y continuar probandolos para asi dar una opinion con mas respaldo a largo plazo.

Como antecedente personal en los 6 años que llevo practicando el MTB asiduamente, mi primer año lo hice como el tipico principiante con mi bici rigida Giant Ricon y con pedales de plataforma basicos y con tenis nike. Al segundo año quize mejorar y compre unos pedales shimano de grapa, pero por mas que intente, durante 6 meses nunca me senti comodo, porque mis rutas muchas veces son experimentales y exploratorias en donde tenemos que escalar con la bicicleta al hombro, o rapelear en alguna cañada, asi que los zapatos con grapa se me resbalaban el las piedras al caminar o escalar.

Y en las zonas muy tecnicas tanto de subida o de bajada me ponia medio nervioso y no me daba confianza, por andar pensando me engrapo o me desengrapo.

Asi que despues de esos 6 meses, regrese a los pedales de plataforma, pero ya me compre unos block 8 con tornillos de retencion y unos tenis 661, en estos tiempos empece a incursionar en saltos y trucos en la bici, para la cual los block 8 y los tenis 661 era una combinacion perfecta.

El inconveniente era que los pedales eran muy pesados y por los tornillos me llego a pasar varias veces al aterrizar de un salto que se me zafaba el pedal y se daba vuelta y me golpeaba la espinilla con los tornillos y ya se imaginan lo que sucedia.

Pero un dia curiosiando por una tienda de bicis encontre una JOYA, lo que solo en mi imaginacion existia, un pedal ligerisimo, amplio, durable, retentivo, que en caso de accidente no te lastima y BARATO. (y hasta con reflejantes  )

Si yo creo que es el componente mas barato que tiene la bici, el juego de pedales me costo 25 pesos, si $2.50 dolares.  
Pense si son tan baratos de seguro van a hacer bien chafas y en la primera rodada exigente se van a romper, pero por el precio valen la pena aunque los este reemplazando cada 3 meses, pero para mi sorpresa ya llevó 2 años de uso constante y ahi andan todavia.

Volviendo al tema de los 5-10, cuando los compre, ya habia escuchado muy buenos comentarios, sobre todo de la alta adherencia que tienen, pero pense que era mas que nada marketing. Pero en realidad es algo increible como se pegan al pedal da el efecto de estar verdaderamente engrapado, se pedalea con mucha eficiencia, y tiene la gran ventaja de que puedes caminar, escalar y hasta irte al cine con ellos.

Por ahi en un Post comentaban que en Wistler, el 90% de los mtb´s traen 5-10 inclusive los puramente XC, y ahora entiendo por que.
Yo si los recomiento ampliamente, para un uso de XC tecnico para arriba, la alternativa seria masticar un par de chicles buble gum, y colocarlos en la planta del zapato y daria un efecto bastante similar.

Los viejos:








Los nuevos:








Los pedales:








Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Hola Warp y amigos del pedal:
> 
> Cuando escribiste este post, acababa de recibir mis 5-10 modelo basic, y pense en responder inmediatamente, pero no quise emitir un juicio u opinion sin haber probado exhaustivamente el producto. Asi que decidí esperar y continuar probandolos para asi dar una opinion con mas respaldo a largo plazo.
> 
> ...


Dr... Mil Gracias!!

Ahora que veo tus pedales, creo que yo tuve unos de esos... Y si, me costo un webo darles en la maraca, agarran bien, son ligaros y todo.

Ahora que defina un poco mas donde y como voy a rodar, a lo mejor me lanzo por unos de esos. Porque creo que en Tampico si me conviene mas el automatico, ya que ahi no hay bajadas tecnicas.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

*De pedales y calzado...*

Este post me hizo recordar mi experiencia con los pedales en esto del MTB. Por supuesto, yo también empecé con pedales de plataforma normalitos y los típicos tenis para correr. Un día me animé a instalar unos pedales Wellgo compatibles con SPD (guerrerísimos, por cierto) y me puse a practicar un par de ocasiones en la ciudad previo a una rodada en la montaña. Según yo, ya estaba listo para usar los zapatos con grapas... ajá. No habían pasado ni 2 horas en el recorrido cuando ya me había caido como 6 veces, de la manera más ridícula posible. Terminé el día todo sacudido y asustado de las grapas, y con ganas de aventar los pedales a la basura... :madman:

Pero el tiempo y el uso surtieron su efecto y hoy en día es todo lo contrario: utilizo unos Eggbeaters sin plataforma, unos pedales muy "desnudos" pero facilísimos para engrapar/desengrapar y muy ligeros, y curiosamente para el terreno técnico (subida ó bajada) ya no me imagino utilizar pedales de plataforma, incluso me daría desconfianza no ir engrapado...

A final de cuentas es cuestión de usos y costumbres, cada quien vá encontrando su propia técnica y adaptándose a cierto tipo de equipamiento en su cleta.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp,

Creo que coincido plenamente con blatido. Para mi no hay nada como unos egg-beaters. No concibo ir sobre la bici desengrapado ya que siento que no tengo el control y más aún en subidas o bajadas técnicas. 
Sin embargo, reconozco que unos egg-beaters y unos zapatos Sidi no son la mejor combinación para alguien que le gusta la aventura y tiene que bajarse y cargar la bici de cuando en cuando. 

En fin, todo es cuestión de preferencias personales. 

Saludos.

Fidel.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Para los que tienen calzado five ten.

¿Dónde se pueden conseguir aquí en México DF?

He estado buscando en internet y no parece haber ningún distribuidor en México.
Y no estoy seguro de comprarlos en internet (usa) por lo de que si están hechos en China y el impuesto de importación.

Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No he visto a nadie que los venda en México. Te recomiendo que no los pidas por internet porque te van a cobrar bastantes impuestos.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Entonces me imagino que los que tienen estos tenis es por que los han comprado en sus viajes a USA.

Encontré una tienda que vende artículos para escalar, entre ellos calzado de este tipo. Antes vendían Five Ten pero como la marca trasladó la fabricación a China pues hizo demasiado cara su venta en México y los dejaron de traer.



tacubaya said:


> No he visto a nadie que los venda en México. Te recomiendo que no los pidas por internet porque te van a cobrar bastantes impuestos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

klavius said:


> Entonces me imagino que los que tienen estos tenis es por que los han comprado en sus viajes a USA.


Asi es, o al menos yo los compre en el extranjero.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

klavius said:


> Entonces me imagino que los que tienen estos tenis es por que los han comprado en sus viajes a USA.
> 
> Encontré una tienda que vende artículos para escalar, entre ellos calzado de este tipo. Antes vendían Five Ten pero como la marca trasladó la fabricación a China pues hizo demasiado cara su venta en México y los dejaron de traer.


Yo también quiero los 5.10... en fin, estoy probando unos pedales de plataforma y me estan gustando mucho. Sigo con la misma pregunta de WARP, la suela es rígida o no al pedalear?

Y otra, cuando caminas la bici, que tan buen agarre tienen sobre lodo y tierra?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

La pregunta la respondí al principio de la thread.... la suela de los Impact* ES* rígida.

Cuando caminas agarran muy chingon.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

estoy pendejo, alla habia 5.10 y no compre


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> estoy pendejo, alla habia 5.10 y no compre


bueno, por lo menos, tu lo dijiste primero 

En fin, que tal el viaje?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> estoy pendejo...


Nosotros nunca te lo quisimos decir porque somos cuates... pero si me pides que sea sincero...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Rzoz:
Sobre tu pregunta sobre si la suela de los 5.10 es rigida, dejame explicarte, porque creo que hay una confusion, primeramente hay que definir que significa rigida
Porque si la comparas con los zapatos normales de bicis como los comunes Zapatos Shimano con grapas SPD, esto es lo que yo endiendo como suela rigida, si tu tratas de doblar la punta del zapato hacia arriba haciendo un taco, no se pueden doblar.
En cambio los 5.10 MODELO BASIC, la suela es suave y flexible los puedes doblar y hacer taco, para que me entiendas son exactamente como unos VANS o CONVERSE. 
La unica diferencia es que el material de la suela es muy adherente.
Y tu segunda duda, sobre para caminar como son ? Pues son excelentes, porque a diferencia de los zapatos clasicos con grapa, que caminas como espinado y pisando mayormente con los talones, con los 5.10 caminas normas como como con unos Vans, con el plus, que si tienes que escalar, o empujar sobre raices, piedras resbalozas, etc, tienen un mayor agarre que cualquier otro tenis, creo que los 5.10 nacieron como calzado para escalar en rocas, rappel, etc.
Por lo mismo de la suela suave y no rigida, se recomienda usarlo con un pedal de plataforma , pues si quisieras pedalear sobre un pedal micro tipo egg beater, te alcanzaria a molestar la presion del pedal a traves de la suela, en la planta del pie.

Espero haber contestado tus dudas, y creo que serian unos excelentes compañeros de las nuevas plataformas que tiene tu nueva bici.

Saludos

DrFoes


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Rzoz:
> Sobre tu pregunta sobre si la suela de los 5.10 es rigida, dejame explicarte, porque creo que hay una confusion, primeramente hay que definir que significa rigida
> Porque si la comparas con los zapatos normales de bicis como los comunes Zapatos Shimano con grapas SPD, esto es lo que yo endiendo como suela rigida, si tu tratas de doblar la punta del zapato hacia arriba haciendo un taco, no se pueden doblar.
> En cambio los 5.10 MODELO BASIC, la suela es suave y flexible los puedes doblar y hacer taco, para que me entiendas son exactamente como unos VANS o CONVERSE.
> ...


Muchas gracias.

Este fin de semana salimos al Chico, y la verdad si sentí mucha diferencia entre usar plataforma y los de contacto. En lo personal, no me cuesta trabajo desencliparme, pero el poder volver a arrancar sin tener que encliparte hace muuucha diferencia.

Si voy a buscar los 5.10, pero si no puedo, Tacubaya me dijo que probara lo Nike 6.0.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Pues ya estuve buscando por todos lados y de plano no hay distribuidores de five ten en México. Lo mejor que encontré es una tienda de alpinismo donde vendían esa marca, pero por asuntos chinos ya no más. Ellos me ofrecieron traerlos a pedido, pero además de que demoraría 4 semanas, el costo por los ba51c es de $1400.

El precio no me parece razonable, ya que con esa lana puedo comprar tenis de otra marca de buena calidad.

¿Qué tal esos Nike 6.0, que tal están en comparación a los Five Ten ?



rzozaya1969 said:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Este fin de semana salimos al Chico, y la verdad si sentí mucha diferencia entre usar plataforma y los de contacto. En lo personal, no me cuesta trabajo desencliparme, pero el poder volver a arrancar sin tener que encliparte hace muuucha diferencia.
> 
> Si voy a buscar los 5.10, pero si no puedo, Tacubaya me dijo que probara lo Nike 6.0.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

klavius said:


> Pues ya estuve buscando por todos lados y de plano no hay distribuidores de five ten en México. Lo mejor que encontré es una tienda de alpinismo donde vendían esa marca, pero por asuntos chinos ya no más. Ellos me ofrecieron traerlos a pedido, pero además de que demoraría 4 semanas, el costo por los ba51c es de $1400.
> 
> El precio no me parece razonable, ya que con esa lana puedo comprar tenis de otra marca de buena calidad.
> 
> ¿Qué tal esos Nike 6.0, que tal están en comparación a los Five Ten ?


mhhmm... pues a mi no me parece que el precio esté tan fuera de rango. Al tipo de cambio de hoy, te están cobrando 28 USD por traerlos y ponerlos en tus manos.
Lo que si está cañon son los 4 meses de espera, si no tardaran ese tiempo yo si me animaba para que trajeran unos Impact.

Edit:... leí mal, dijiste 4 semanas. Yo no lo veo nada mal.... que tienda es?


----------



## vwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

Yo uso nike 6.0 para downhill, son mas para bmx, la suela no es tan pegajosa. Tengo los Dunk Low, se sienten comodos y no se resbalan de los pedales pero los 5.10 se sienten mas seguros. 
En mi opinion para DH los 5.10 son la mejor opcion.
Para BMX, or brincos o simplement para uso general (XC, Freeride, etc) los 6.0 me gustan mas.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues mira yo tengo Nike 6.0 y 5.10 Impact y pues obviamente los Impact tienen la suela mas rigida y goma mas pegajosa y pues estan diseñados con el ciclismo en mente asi que estan reforzados contra impactos, protejen los tobillos, no se ensucian tanto y se sienten seguros. 

Los Nike 6.0 los uso diario, en la bici de calle y a veces en la de montaña y son muy muy buenos En primera siento que estan super bien fabricados y el primer par que tengo me ha durado muchisimo. En segundo lugar el patron que tienen en la suela y la suavidad de la goma es superior a la de los Vans, pero no es tan rigida como la de los 5.10. Si no consiguen 5.10 en México les recomiendo irse por unos Nike 6.0, definitivamente serían mi absoluta segunda opción.

Saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Por cierto mis 5.10 asi como los 661 los encargué a BB y me llegaron a mi casa sin problemas.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Por cierto mis 5.10 asi como los 661 los encargué a BB y me llegaron a mi casa sin problemas.


Cual es BB?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Beyond Bikes


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Pero los encargaste para envío a una dirección en USA o hacia México. 
No hubo pago de impuesto ?



DrF035 said:


> Por cierto mis 5.10 asi como los 661 los encargué a BB y me llegaron a mi casa sin problemas.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Perdona la demora, pero no me había dado cuenta de tu edit.

La tienda es esta
http://www.vertimania.com/

Ahí puedes encontrar los datos de la ubicación física y la persona que me atendió puede atenderte al correo

[email protected]

Saludos



ritopc said:


> mhhmm... pues a mi no me parece que el precio esté tan fuera de rango. Al tipo de cambio de hoy, te están cobrando 28 USD por traerlos y ponerlos en tus manos.
> Lo que si está cañon son los 4 meses de espera, si no tardaran ese tiempo yo si me animaba para que trajeran unos Impact.
> 
> Edit:... leí mal, dijiste 4 semanas. Yo no lo veo nada mal.... que tienda es?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yo vivo en Guadalajara, y me llegaron aquí y sin pagar impuestos, no se si corrí con suerte en las 2 ocaciones o sera porque los pedí junto con otros componentes de bici y el paquete en el reporte aduanal de descripcion del contenido decia "bike parts" entonces no lo revisaron y lo pasaron excento de pago de ningun tipo de impuestos $0.00 pesos.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Ja!!!!! encontré un lugar (BackCountryOutlet.com) donde los venden por solo 57 dolarucos; modelo Rennie 2008... algo feos pero son en mi talla y a buen precio. Chatieeee con un rep y lamentablemente no hacen envíos a Mexico, trate de sacarle alguna solución pero me dijo que era política y no lo podía hacer (al menos se leía como apenado tras admitir que estaba fuera de su alcance). En fin, si alguien va para allá pronto, o tiene familia que venga, por fa aviseme pá pedirlos!!! jajajaaj


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Hola a todos:
Como comentan todos creo que todos tienes su estilo y manera de acomodarse y en lo pesonal uso calzado y pedales shimano tradicionales y como mencionas por ahi no se puede concibir -al menos para mi- rodar sin ellos hasta para una bajada tecnica y creo si cambiara me iría por unos egg-beaters.

De los envios para acá, de haber sabido yo conseguí ya un centro de de entrega en San Marco California, se trata de un taller de autos custom y muscle cars y apenas hace unos 15 dias me trajeron una parrilla de aluminio billet para mi chevrolet (que no hubiera querido saber el costo de importaciónn y envio) y varios accesorios mas, y para principios de año encargaré defensas, rines, elevadores electricos y mas cosas para mis chevys 65 y 69.

Les aviso si puedo traerme algo mas :thumbsup: 

Es raro ahora no comprar accesorios, refacciones y cuadros desde USA y si cosas para camionetas


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Alguien me puede decir que calcetines son los mejores para super rodar!?:idea: :blush: :lol:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Alguien me puede decir que calcetines son los mejores para super rodar!?:idea: :blush: :lol:


Facil !!!!!, los de rombos. Mientras mas grandes mejor (los rombos)


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Jajaja Curiosamente tengo un chaleco de rombos gigantes que no se de donde salio pero haría una buena combinación a la César Costa :blush: :lol: 
Gracias Diego, por el apunte!


----------

